# The fish that is abandoned/ neglected the most...



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

*Which fish do you think surprises its owner by either its size or temperment and is taken back or neglected the most?*​
Oscar2064.52%RTC00.00%Green Terror00.00%Frontosa13.23%Pacu1032.26%Buttikoferi00.00%Gar00.00%Jag00.00%Umbi00.00%


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

So after reading all of the posts on here about irresponsible owners, misinformed patrons, and such, it made me wonder. I know I'm not going to cover all of the possible choices but I'm just looking for a general idea of the most common fish. New suggestions are always appreciated.
Please no bashing as always. Thanks guys n gals. 

PS I'm doing this to see about the awareness levels of certain fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

This is something I can answer with 100% accuracy.

1- Pacu
2- Oscars
3- SA Redtail Catfish
4- Tiger Shovelnose Catfish
5- Larger robust CA/SA Cichlids
6- Iridescent sharks
7- Giant Goramy

These are the top seven that I got calls or emails on the most to be rescued. The pacu leads with a huge lead... HUGE.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Agree with fishguys list with one change... The common pleco. I cannot tell you how many houses i go to with a neglacted aquarium and in the majority of cases yhere is always a huge armored catfish in the murky water... The owners never even feel enough guilt to call someone like fishguy to come get the fish since it just lays there anyway... So my number 3 neglected fish is the pleco and then the rest of fishguys list


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

TFG- I figured you would have the most experience in this. It may be my area but pacus are something I don't hear that much about. Do you think that more people are becoming aware of the fact that they grow to the size of trash can lids? Or pacus are the ones they realize they absolutely cannot keep ( as oppose to keeping a full grown Oscar in a crowded 55).

Number6- I had actually intended on putting the pleco on my list. Thanks for bringing that one up. I've seen a lot of them purchased and never fed or given bigger tanks.

I guess this all relates to the fact that stores need to make money, but I wonder if LFS employees know that these fish are way to big for setups or just know its a fish they can sell that only needs water.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Or the fact that consumers see a fish, and want that fish regardless of what info they are provided.

I feel the need to somehow raise awareness. Feel like its the least I can do.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In the years of havign large tanks I've only had to rescue two plecos... But I know exactly what you mean, they do get neglected...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I know how big they get, but sometimes people have this idea drilled into their heads, such as plecos "eating poo", and no matter how much I try, I can't convince them other wise. In the end, I just sell them the fish and let them deal with it. With oscars and other large cichlids though, I just flat out refuse to sell, unless the owner has a tank that's CLOSE to what I think is the bare minimum.

On a side note, small catfishes (corydoras, otocinclus, etc) also tend to be neglected a lot, as many people will buy just a couple, and usually will not feed them.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

*BelieveInBlue* I guess I was focused more on growing to large. But you bring up a great point. The small cats are forgotten as well. That and *** heard the plecos "eat poo" myth once or twice in my life also.
You also sound like a very responsible seller, as i said earlier I guess some ppl just refuse to listen to sound advice.

So this kind of goes along with it but outside of independent rescues and LFS scuttlebutt what are or who are the main advocates promoting responsile habits within the hobby?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I think as a percentage (i.e. ratio of neglected vs. given adequate conditions), pacu are the most likely to be abused.

But as an absolute number (i.e. total number of abused fish), I think oscars or common plecos are the fish most commonly abused.

Matt


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

I recently helped a co-worker move a 110g he bought off of CL and get it set up. The reason why he bought it.... the 50g was not cutting it for his 12" pacu and 8" trimac. The trimac has since been re-homed.

Around here, it's pacus, oscars, and big plecos that are kept in tanks far too small for them.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

In Phoenix I have personally noticed that Pacu, Oscar and Pleco are the most neglected. I even know a fish shop thats in town that you would think would know how to care for fish properly but, alas their tanks are just as bad if not worse than most neglected tanks in someones home..

The whole store has ich, I went in there to get a pump and saw a fire eel dying in the tank, multiple large fish (RTC,Giant Gourami, Arro, Pacu) all crammed into a very small tank, you could smell the ammonia coming from the Koi tanks, and they were yellow like tea.

It was nasty. When I asked how the cichlid got into the barb tank he said that it swam through the pipes, then told me that the sumps in the back have had escaped fish in them for years.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Oh wow 
That place really doesnt sound like a pleasant enviroment


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

At my work place, the fish most commonly bought for an inadequate tank is the pleco. Mainly because people insist on it, even after i spend 20 minutes telling them why it's a dumb idea and giving 10 other alternative choices. In the end they say they're "going to try it anyways". To be fair though, I just simply refuse to sell an oscar if someone asks for an oscar and doesn't have the proper tank space/isn't thinking of upgrading/says he will but probably won't anyways.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

czar_wilson said:


> Oh wow
> That place really doesnt sound like a pleasant enviroment


Its not at all. I wish there was some way to report them or something to make them straighten up the way they keep fish.. If it was dogs or something you bet people would be all over it about the care..


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I know its off topic, but speaking if pacus, we just watched a River Monsters episode in which they starred. O. M. G. !!!


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a pond I saw in St. Augustine colonized by black and pink convicts alike, oh yeah there was a huge oscar in there too among the 3 ft koi fish


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I think you could add the Piranha to that list too. There have been quite a few cases of people dumping them in lakes and ponds in local parks here in the U.K.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

Melanochromis said:


> I think you could add the Piranha to that list too. There have been quite a few cases of people dumping them in lakes and ponds in local parks here in the U.K.


I was fishing in a lake in Phoenix and caught a 12inch Oscar.. O.O

Also heard of someone finding a 12''+ Pleco somewhere in a UK river, poor fish


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

pookie! said:


> Melanochromis said:
> 
> 
> > I think you could add the Piranha to that list too. There have been quite a few cases of people dumping them in lakes and ponds in local parks here in the U.K.
> ...


LOL wow... Poor fish... Don't you just hate how because it's a fish, people don't care as much because "it's just a fish" even though my cousins Oscar has more personality than his neighbors idiot cat.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> pookie! said:
> 
> 
> > Melanochromis said:
> ...


Yea, I mean some pets are dumb but thats no excuse to dump them places they either cant survive in or will flourish and become invasive..
It sucks when "fish" people treat them as bad or worse than the GP


----------

